# 04-01-09 Storm No April Fools!



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a video to go with them!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Colorado needs the snow,this way when it melts it flows south to the lower states that are having water problems.


PS Looks like it was cold there ,snow looks light.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;777730 said:


> Colorado needs the snow,this way when it melts it flows south to the lower states that are having water problems.
> 
> PS Looks like it was cold there ,snow looks light.


Wow thanks grandpa.....your the human drought monitor. You even gave the description of the water equivalent to the snow.

Great Pics man and video is cool also


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

grandview;777730 said:


> Colorado needs the snow,this way when it melts it flows south to the lower states that are having water problems.
> 
> PS Looks like it was cold there ,snow looks light.


The snow was light until the sun came up. Temps quickly rose above freezing and then things started to get real heavy. Made it a lot easier for the backhoe to scoop though.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

tls22;777734 said:


> Wow thanks grandpa.....your the human drought monitor. You even gave the description of the water equivalent to the snow.
> 
> Great Pics man and video is cool also


Hahaha!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, I can't say I miss that stuff right now. Long winter. Nice pictures tho.


----------

